# Protect West Slope Colorado Rivers!



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Hey Kestrel, good to see your post. You have no reason to remember me, but I was the ranger at Westwater when you and your BF did a trip, you did the bicycle shuttle, enjoyed your shennanagins at FIBark when you were here, missed seeing you the last FIB.. Hope all's well and thanks for sharing this.


----------



## DarkSky (Sep 27, 2021)

Got to the form letter OK, but 404 on the plan link.


----------



## DarkSky (Sep 27, 2021)

Works now. Must have been a Sunday night change ticket thing.

Heavy sigh, though, that it's come to the point where all of nature has to be protected actively from an excessive amount of humans. That basin is one of the last to go, but fall it must.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Some say it's being loved to death.. Here in CO, I don't know if that's the case, but it certainly is being trashed. GMUG district has always been a "lesser" visited area, at least by the masses for the most part. That's most certainly changing..


----------

